# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What is your favorite instrumental song?

## Sagan

Currently:

----------


## Sagan

Anyone? no? MCIS. Beethoven, others? no?

----------


## Koalafan

Always love me some radiohead  ::):

----------


## metamorphosis

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor, any of their songs!*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I prefer not to speak in absolutes when it comes to my favorite things, but here are a few things that come to mind. Some may not be _strictly_ instrumental, but the voice is also an instrument—particularly they way it's used in these.


*Concierto de Aranjuez*






*Bohren & Der Club Of Gore - Sunset Mission*

I posted this one in the "What are you listening to?" thread a while ago. Best listened to on a rainy night while wearing a trench coat and fedora.






*"Kugutsuuta Kagirohi Ha Yomi Ni Mata Muto" from Ghost in the Shell 2*

I guess there are actually like four separate sections to this that play at different parts of the movie, but this is the longest and probably the one that stands on its own the most. This link has a live combined performance of it that's about 18 minutes long, although the audio quality is lower than the shorter video below: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z64HCi2rQkE






*"Amb Zone" from Hitman: Blood Money*






To avoid being an embedded YouTube video glutton, I'll wait a bit before posting any more.

----------


## alee

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLhUvguORFI

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway

OH COME ON. WHERE'S THE CANADIANS AT?!

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## enfield

basuraeuropea showed me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdDDY5nVA3A

then i found this one that i liked http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VONMkKkdf4

i like mostly all of the instrumental music i've ever heard. you can keep listening to it and its still good. not for all songs but for a lot of them. i think that's how its made though. i guess it could get dreary or boring. sometimes i just feel exhausted by popular songs if i repeat it too many times and i regret it. the instrumental songs won't exhaust you but you could find it to be dreary after awhile. i don't think you would regret it though. i knew a kid who listened to only music from his games. like the game soundtracks. i looked at some of it and what i heard sounded pretty repetitious but i could still see how i'd be nice to listen to for hours on end because it was a good thing that was being repeated.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Rush  2112 76
Pink Floyd  shine on you crazy diamond 75
Pink Floyd echoes 71
Pink Floyd dogs  77
Yes close to the edge 71
Rocky Orchestra Gonna Fly Now 76

----------

